# new to the motorhome scene



## nessalz (Sep 2, 2011)

hi all, iam new to the motorhome scene, from sunny manchester, what a cracking site, some very interesting reading on here, dare i say that i was a caravaner before, i used to tow with my ford transit, custommised, but had a few problems getting on sites, and tinkers letting on to me :mad2:......gets my mad up.....i aint a pikie......
so i bought my first  motorhome, ducato, benimar europe 6000st. 1999... 
took  ten days off work and going on holiday  to cornwall, and  devon, think i will site for a while, just till i work out the motorhome,
after reading about the wild camping.....wow!!!!! i have gotta do some of that,


----------



## cooljules (Sep 2, 2011)

nessalz said:


> hi all, iam new to the motorhome scene, from sunny manchester, what a cracking site, some very interesting reading on here, dare i say that i was a caravaner before, i used to tow with my ford transit, custommised, but had a few problems getting on sites, and tinkers letting on to me :mad2:......gets my mad up.....i aint a pikie......
> so i bought my first  motorhome, ducato, benimar europe 6000st. 1999...
> took  ten days off work and going on holiday  to cornwall, and  devon, think i will site for a while, just till i work out the motorhome,
> after reading about the wild camping.....wow!!!!! i have gotta do some of that,


 
hehe one thing i wouldnt want to be mistaken for is a gypsy lol.

i like WC, not done it long so cant wait to try many new places


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to the site, :welcome::wave:


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the site

Jen


----------



## Mothman (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi & Welcome, now get some wild camping done:cool1:


----------



## runnach (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi resident gypo according to the authorities :wacko:

Welcome to the site and I hope you have fun here 

Channa


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi nessalz - I take it you like chocolate (nestles) - welcome to the site and hope you have plenty of :fun: any help require just ask away. :rolleyes2:


----------



## nessalz (Sep 3, 2011)

ellisboy said:


> Welcome to the site, :welcome::wave:


 
hi ellisboy, and thank you.


----------



## nessalz (Sep 3, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi and welcome to the site
> 
> Jen


 
hi jen thank you for the welcome, (hope your ok!! at this sad time) even though i dont know you, you can have a big hug.....


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 3, 2011)

nessalz said:


> hi jen thank you for the welcome, (hope your ok!! at this sad time) even though i dont know you, you can have a big hug.....


 
awwwwww, thank you, i only know a couple of folk on here personally, everyone is so friendly, helpful, and as you see with my recent post, very supportive, the messages are very comforting.

Jen xx


----------



## nessalz (Sep 3, 2011)

Barrington B said:


> Hi & Welcome, now get some wild camping done:cool1:


 
hi barrington, and thanks for the welcome, ooooo i will be doing abit of the wild camping, but its my first time owning a motorhome, so iam going to do a few sites first, off to cornwall and devon starting on the 8th this month, just so i can get a feel for how my vans gona work and run, going to head upto the lakes for my wild camping iam sure my wife and kids will love it......he he he they dont even know yet!!!


----------



## nessalz (Sep 3, 2011)

channa said:


> Hi resident gypo according to the authorities :wacko:
> 
> Welcome to the site and I hope you have fun here
> 
> Channa


 
hi channa, pmsl @ your little whacky frog.... thanks for the welcome, ha ha ha resident gypo.....even my work mates think iam a gypo.....but i can assure you iam  not.....just my luck to be needing a transit for my business, and it dont help by putting loads of chrome on it.....lol even worse when i towed my caravan around for our holidays..........


----------



## nessalz (Sep 3, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi nessalz - I take it you like chocolate (nestles) - welcome to the site and hope you have plenty of :fun: any help require just ask away. :rolleyes2:


 
hi guernsey donkey, thanks for the welcome, plenty of help here on this site, its helped me out in many ways so far, and if iam stuck iam sure the guys and girls on here will help out, lol i love chocolate by the box full......lol.but nothing to do with my user name, ness = vanessa my wife, alz= alan......meeeeee.........i kept on using this name since the 486 days.......easy to rememmber and stuck ever since.


----------



## nessalz (Sep 3, 2011)

cooljules said:


> hehe one thing i wouldnt want to be mistaken for is a gypsy lol.
> 
> i like WC, not done it long so cant wait to try many new places


 
hi cooljules, tell ya what though it was not good, having them letting on, or being questioned when pulling on to a site..... but when i towed my caravan with the transit i never had anyone give me road rage.....lol... i wonder why!!!! when i towed with the land rover i kopped for all the idiots...

i think my fisrt wc is going to be in the lakes. iam not to sure about pulling onto car parks yet, i think i would like to be out in the sticks, away from cities and towns....but hey ya never know!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 4, 2011)

hi and welcome  car parks are rather handy when in town also  some industrial estates can be invaluable , but  we always prefered to be well  tucked away from it all  when out and about.  it may seem a bit scarey at first  but you soon get used to the sounds of the night like  foxes  owls and other wild life and funnily enough birds on the roof of the van hopping up and down early morns  .   enjoy wild camping its great .


----------



## Mothman (Sep 4, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooo the Lakes love it there we did some fantastic winter wilding last year love it in the Lakes:boat:





















nessalz said:


> hi barrington, and thanks for the welcome, ooooo i will be doing abit of the wild camping, but its my first time owning a motorhome, so iam going to do a few sites first, off to cornwall and devon starting on the 8th this month, just so i can get a feel for how my vans gona work and run, going to head upto the lakes for my wild camping iam sure my wife and kids will love it......he he he they dont even know yet!!!


----------

